# My persian kitten has sparse coat. Is this normal?



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I just bought a 2,5 months old persian kitten from a backyard breeder, so it's without papers. The coat is long just like any other persian cat but it's rather sparse. You can see his skin if you run your hand through the coat. And the stomach area, you can see his skin there without doing anything The breeder said the coat will improve as he gets older, is this true? Thank you.

Here's a pic. He looks fluffy, until you run your hand through his coat.

http://cdn-u.kaskus.us/63/tpzwi8pk.jpg (don't click. copy and paste to your browser)


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

First of all, why on earth did you buy from a backyard breeder? If you're familiar with the term, then you know all the ramifications that buying a kitten from one brings with it.

The coat of a 10 week old kitten definitely should not be sparce. There's no way you would have seen skin on my lot. When they're very, very tiny, then the baby coat is a bit whispy, but by ten weeks, although the coat will be soft and fly-away, you definitely shouldn't be able to see skin clearly.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm wondering if the 'breeder' has let the little one get matted up, and therefore had to give it a groom .... probably being a bit harsh pulling out the knots, therefore leaving the kitten a bit sparse on hair?

Not sure how a kitten at that age can get that matted up, but just a suggestion.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

carly87 said:


> First of all, why on earth did you buy from a backyard breeder? If you're familiar with the term, then you know all the ramifications that buying a kitten from one brings with it.


well, actually I have no idea if he can be considered a backyard breeder or not. he just happens to have a female persian cat and he mate her with his friend's persian. then they sell the kittens, vaccinated.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> he just happens to have a female persian cat and he mate her with his friend's persian


Seems so easy doesn't it? Can't do any harm? Well lets see. Even if they do both have accurate pedigree certificates how many generations back do you suppose they can check for compatibility? How many other breeders do you suppose they know? Do they know which lines simply don't work with each other? It does happen that two perfectly good lines just don't seem to mix well sometimes and breeders (especially responsible stud owners) would advise novices accordingly.

It's called knowing your breed, knowing your lines and being able to read a pedigree with a knowledge of what's gone before - seeing a name at generation 4 on one side and knowing who the grand sire was.

Of course it can't do any harm and it's such fun just to have the odd litter of 'pedigree' kittens :mad2:


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

How do you know if his friends persian is a full pedigree or perhaps part persian,
If you want a persian you should always buy from a reputable breeder . The cats coat may improve but I think I would get an opinion from the vet just in case there is a medical problem.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

dan138zig said:


> well, actually I have no idea if he can be considered a backyard breeder or not. he just happens to have a female persian cat and he mate her with his friend's persian. then they sell the kittens, vaccinated.


Vaccinations are done at 9 and 12 weeks - so please make sure you get the second half of the vacs done otherwise your little one isn't covered.


----------



## Taylor85 (Oct 20, 2011)

dan138zig said:


> well, actually I have no idea if he can be considered a backyard breeder or not. he just happens to have a female persian cat and he mate her with his friend's persian. then they sell the kittens, vaccinated.


Wow, really? You shouldnt buy from backyard breeders!!! They are not registered to sell them lawfully, so therefore can mix whatever breeds they want and by all means con you. Can I ask why you bought from them and not a registered breeder? Both my siamese cats came with a pedigree certificate to show their descendants and their breeding (in my case both cats have champion and grand champion in their blood).


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have persian cats but two long haired cats. At 9 weeks the fur on the kittens was fuzzy but full. I couldn't feel skin even when I ran my fingers through their fur. The fur was full on their belly too.

Even though we got the kittens from CP and they had just been checked over with their first vaccinations, I still took them to our chosen vets (which was also the CP one) for a free kitten health check and so I could ask my questions about grooming and dental care.

Perhaps you should get your chosen vet to look over the kitten, as you need to register him anyway to ensure flea, worming and vaccines are up to date. They would be able to advise you on any skin conditions but also how best to groom your cat and how to get him used to it now so you don't have problems with matting when he is older.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

well, I might sound like an ignorant here, but a full pedigree cat would cost me a fortune. for me, as long as the cat is cute and cheap I'll take it. and the majority of people in my country are like me.

here are the pics of the patches that you can see when you split his coat:

imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

dan138zig said:


> well, I might sound like an ignorant here, but a full pedigree cat would cost me a fortune. for me, as long as the cat is cute and cheap I'll take it. and the majority of people in my country are like me.
> 
> here are the pics of the patches that you can see when you split his coat:
> 
> ...


But sadly, a cheap and cute cat may have health problems as it has not been bred responsibly. That ends up costing more in the long run. Just because something is done incorrectly by hundreds of others, it doesn't make it right.

Anyway I have no interest in how you acquired your kitten, but my earlier advice still stands. It is advisable to always get your kitten health checked by your own vet. you should do this in the next few days. When you do you can ask the vet about the fur/skin issue.

My cats are black and longhaired, and I couldn't part their fur and see so much skin exposed when they were 9 weeks old.


----------



## Taylor85 (Oct 20, 2011)

dan138zig said:


> well, I might sound like an ignorant here, but a full pedigree cat would cost me a fortune. for me, as long as the cat is cute and cheap I'll take it. and the majority of people in my country are like me.
> 
> Tbh, it IS pretty ignorant. Especially when it comes to backyard "pedigree" breeders! There could be numerous health issues that have gone diregarded by the "breeder" just to make a quick £££. I mean, you are already having an issue with her fur, which should not be like that regardless! If you wanted a cheap cat you should have gone to a rescue centre or somewhere.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I might sound like an ignorant here, but a full pedigree cat would cost me a fortune. for me, as long as the cat is cute and cheap I'll take it. and the majority of people in my country are like me.


Not everyone can afford a properly bred pedigree cat and not everyone wants one. That isn't the issue. Your initial post however refers to your kitten as a Persian and this is how it was sold to you. Buying a cheap, unregistered kitten being sold as a pedigree is no different to buying counterfeit goods from a hawker on a street corner.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

dan138zig said:


> well, I might sound like an ignorant here, but a full pedigree cat would cost me a fortune. for me, as long as the cat is cute and cheap I'll take it. and the majority of people in my country are like me.
> 
> here are the pics of the patches that you can see when you split his coat:
> 
> ...


With pedigree cats you really do get what you pay for........


----------

